# Big Storm Here Today



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well we had quite a day here today, They said this was going to be a big storm and it was. I work at a Hospital and we was on Generator power all day, we had winds up to 70mph and had down trees, power lines limbs every were. I spent the whole day fixing roof leaks getting power and lights to everyone in the Hospital just trying to keep everyone warm dry and out of the dark. At our house we lost most of our fence in fact most of the neighbors lost their fences the good thing is all my tress made it OK. I found a asphalt shingle in my yard and there are no houses within a mile of me that have asphalt shingles. My boss left to go to one of our other buildings and calls on the radio and asks us to go to the parking lot and see if there is bed liner there seems he lost the bed liner out of his truck and doesn't have a clue when it happened, and we didn't find it either. The wind has now calmed down and they are slowly getting power back to everyone. I came home to find out we had no cable and worse yet no internet, didn't get internet back until 7pm but alls well now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The storm is hitting really hard here too. We are suppose to have 60-70 MPH gust before this storm passes. They are saying it will die down around 10am tomorrow morning.

So far the house is holding up...we have 3 HUGE tress in our back yard that I'm keeping an eye on.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We lost power here too, only for about 45 minutes...The only concern was our saltwater fish tank with no heater or filter system...without them, everything could die. Thank goodness for our trusty Honda generator









I told dh I wasn't going to bed until the power came back on, mainly because the generator was running outside our front door. He soon had the big screen tv and the DVR hooked up to the fish tank's power strip so I had something to do.

Power's back on now, so I can relax and not worry anymore...

Hope everyone's hanging in there tonight...it's been a doozy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We lost power here too, only for about 45 minutes...The only concern was our saltwater fish tank with no heater or filter system...without them, everything could die. Thank goodness for our trusty Honda generator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and "get back to posting"...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Be careful & safe everyone.

Tami


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We had 102 mph winds at work for at least 3 hours straight.There is a perc pond in front of our complex that actually had waves that were crashing above the 1 foot tall barrier. My 15 min commute took 1 hour 15 min due to all the traffic lights being out.
Trees are down everywhere and tree trash is all over the place.Thank God the liquor store had power after that commute!

At home we were without power for for about 6 hours so I went to the outback and grabbed the little
barbecue and cooked a tri-tip on the front porch.I bought a Xantrex inverter last year so i plugged in a lamp and boom box. My wife made
a fire in the fireplace and my daughter thought the whole thing was fun.

I bought a cheap genereator last year and was happy to have it in case we had to plug in the fridge and freezer.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They are saying your storm will bring 2-4 feet of snow or maybe more than that to the mountains here starting tonight and going into Monday.

Sounds like we need to batton down the hatches.

Glad you all made out ok.

Carey


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope everyone stays safe and makes it through okay.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It's good to hear y'all made it through! Watching the news last night we saw that San Francisco had actually had real snow (lots on the ground!!). I don't figure there are many there who know what to do with that white stuff. Sure hope the other OB'ers who we haven't heard from are ok, too. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> They are saying your storm will bring 2-4 feet of snow or maybe more than that to the mountains here starting tonight and going into Monday.
> 
> Sounds like we need to batton down the hatches.
> 
> ...


I sure hope so...I'm heading to Breckenrigde on the 15th for 5 days of skiing. We have house off Ridge 10 that we can ski in/out of. Going to be a GREAT time!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You will be 1 and 1/2 hours north of me. Breck is a great place! We dont ski, but my kid rides his mtn bike there in summer.

We love to go to dinner up there a few times a year..

Oh yea, there is just a lil snow up there right now... Bring your long johns!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> You will be 1 and 1/2 hours north of me. Breck is a great place! We dont ski, but my kid rides his mtn bike there in summer.
> 
> We love to go to dinner up there a few times a year..
> 
> ...


I will! The low is like -5. That is COLD for this PNW guy.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Unfortunatly 5 below inst too bad for this time of year. You guys will have a ball reguardless.

I wish I had the time, I'd come up and visit with ya. Let us know how your trip went!

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well we lost power last night and still have no power, it did come on for about 15 seconds but went off again. We are on Generator power have the little Kipor running and it is doing a great Job. We have a Freezer, Big refrigerator, Plasma TV, DVR, the house furnace, 3 lap tops, wifi hub,cable modem, 3 lamps, Xbox and another TV going, 25 amp battery charger charging a battery and it is just idling along. This Gen is small but powerful but I have to fill the tank every 7 to 8 hours. I just got cable and internet back a few minutes ago.

There is no snow in San Fransisco and didn't get any this last storm not any this year. It was a warm storm and the snow level was above 6000' so there is no way San Fransisco could get snow, Maybe it was a San Fransisco station that was reporting the snow in the Sierras







It is a good thing it doesn't snow in the Valley or on the coast because these people don't have a clue how to drive in snow. They make you chain up here even if there is only a inch of snow and I have has people driving 70MPH with chains on. I have found that even though I know how to drivn in snow it is better to stay home when there is a storm and let those crazy people have the mountain.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> ....... Maybe it was a San Fransisco station that was reporting the snow in the Sierras


I came to the same conclusion this afternoon after seeing more storm videos......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Well we lost power last night and still have no power, it did come on for about 15 seconds but went off again. We are on Generator power have the little Kipor running and it is doing a great Job. We have a Freezer, Big refrigerator, Plasma TV, DVR, the house furnace, 3 lap tops, wifi hub,cable modem, 3 lamps, Xbox and another TV going, 25 amp battery charger charging a battery and it is just idling along. This Gen is small but powerful but I have to fill the tank every 7 to 8 hours. I just got cable and internet back a few minutes ago.
> 
> There is no snow in San Fransisco and didn't get any this last storm not any this year. It was a warm storm and the snow level was above 6000' so there is no way San Fransisco could get snow, Maybe it was a San Fransisco station that was reporting the snow in the Sierras
> 
> ...


Yea...but they are also the same ones that have one slightly loose piece on the chain and it smacks around the wheelwell or better yet around the paint on the car. Love watch guys like this on our roads when it snows.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

N70Q:

i was at our duck hunting club off of highway 20 between williams and colusa today, i could not believe the carnage i saw. our trailer park lost all power yesterday am, due to down power lines. still not up when i left at 2:45 pm today. this morning my damm gun fubared on me and i had to jam into colusa to kettles hunting store, on the way i was dodging downed trees, powerlines, and broken tree branches. not good when one is as stressed as i was. but i got there, they fixed my fubar and all it cost me was a couple of handshakes. back to the blind a little over an hour later. shortly thereafter the skys opened up on us, total downpour for the next couple hours. some of the best hunting we have enjoyed in a long time. we ended up 4 short of a blind limit of 21 ducks.we should have had it but got too picky with our shots.
listening to the radio on way home, they kept giving updates on the power situation for the sacramento valley, not good but not bad either.

hope you guys are doing ok.

darrel


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Darrel,

Glad it all worked out OK for you and you had a great hunt. Colusa is such a nice farm community and glad they were able to help you. One of the Guy's I work with lives in the Sutter Buttes and his family owns land in and around the Buttes and during the storm while we were at work it was killing him that he was not in his blind, bet those ducks and geese were rice check high that day. He was out today and I will bet he had a good day too. There is a lot of clean up to do around here, I can stand in my back yard and see the back yard 3 house down we all have downed fences. Good thing is we finally got our power back so I put the generator away and things are starting to get back to normal. BTW were you in your trailer during this storm or did you just drive up for the hunt today?



drobe5150 said:


> N70Q:
> 
> i was at our duck hunting club off of highway 20 between williams and colusa today, i could not believe the carnage i saw. our trailer park lost all power yesterday am, due to down power lines. still not up when i left at 2:45 pm today. this morning my damm gun fubared on me and i had to jam into colusa to kettles hunting store, on the way i was dodging downed trees, powerlines, and broken tree branches. not good when one is as stressed as i was. but i got there, they fixed my fubar and all it cost me was a couple of handshakes. back to the blind a little over an hour later. shortly thereafter the skys opened up on us, total downpour for the next couple hours. some of the best hunting we have enjoyed in a long time. we ended up 4 short of a blind limit of 21 ducks.we should have had it but got too picky with our shots.
> listening to the radio on way home, they kept giving updates on the power situation for the sacramento valley, not good but not bad either.
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Next up...SNOW!

Not sure if we'll get some, but why not.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> N70Q:
> 
> i was at our duck hunting club off of highway 20 between williams and colusa today, i could not believe the carnage i saw. our trailer park lost all power yesterday am, due to down power lines. still not up when i left at 2:45 pm today. this morning my damm gun fubared on me and i had to jam into colusa to kettles hunting store, on the way i was dodging downed trees, powerlines, and broken tree branches. not good when one is as stressed as i was. but i got there, they fixed my fubar and all it cost me was a couple of handshakes. back to the blind a little over an hour later. shortly thereafter the skys opened up on us, total downpour for the next couple hours. some of the best hunting we have enjoyed in a long time. we ended up 4 short of a blind limit of 21 ducks.we should have had it but got too picky with our shots.
> listening to the radio on way home, they kept giving updates on the power situation for the sacramento valley, not good but not bad either.
> ...


[/quote]


----------

